# So she has parvo. I have some questions.*



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

my 6 month old golden retriever, layla, was just vaccinated again for parvo and had her first rabies shot january 30th.

two nights ago, i came home the mall. layla was happy to see me. i took her outside, she went peed and pooped (nice and solid) and i proceeded to make her dinner. that's when it all started. she vomited 3 times -- a clear mucus and nothing else. i tried to get her to eat and drink but she refused. she then drank on her own, vomited, and then drank again. vomited.

after learning she couldn't hold down water, i took her to the vet. the vet thought she just ate something bad because everything looked fine. her temperature was 101 -- normal.

then we took a turn for the worse. diarrhea all over the floor. not just any diarrhea -- it had the same consistency of water but there was not any blood. we snap tested for parvo and she came back a sure positive.

she has been at a 24/hr care vet hooked up to an IV drip with antibiotics, fluids, and vitamins. we just visited her tonight and i brought her my shirt to leave in her crate. her tail was wagging. she's alert, but she obviously is sickly.

anyway, sorry for the long post, but i would like to know if anyone here was familiar with parvo and i would like to know if we caught it in time. i think she has a good chance at beating this. the vet said they've only lost 2 dogs out of over a thousand to parvo and that was because they caught it late.

has anyone had a dog that has recovered from parvo? i need to read a little bit of positivity. she's my world and i've already had my first panic attack over this.

thanks for any response.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

It sounds like you caught it early. The best chance of survival is catching it early. Your doing everything right. All that can be done for parvo is to keep dehydration away, keep secondary infections at bay, and help her immune system fight it off. I have heard of people having great success with Tamiflu, but only when it is given early on ... perhaps you could ask the vet if they have any experience with that.

We recently had a parvo out break at the humane society I work at.. Six dogs came down with it.. the puppy who first got it, he had -just- been adopted, and they were supposed to come pick him up that day. We didn't think he was going to make it, he didn't have an IV or any sort of round the clock support.. Just antibiotics. A week later though he really started to improve.. He was finally able to go home last week.  Don't give up on your girl.. The fight is fierce, but it can be won.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Make sure you wash everything your pup has touched in bleach--including bedding, toys, the floor, etc. Even her crate if she has one. You can never be too careful.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> It sounds like you caught it early. The best chance of survival is catching it early. Your doing everything right. All that can be done for parvo is to keep dehydration away, keep secondary infections at bay, and help her immune system fight it off. I have heard of people having great success with Tamiflu, but only when it is given early on ... perhaps you could ask the vet if they have any experience with that.
> 
> We recently had a parvo out break at the humane society I work at.. Six dogs came down with it.. the puppy who first got it, he had -just- been adopted, and they were supposed to come pick him up that day. We didn't think he was going to make it, he didn't have an IV or any sort of round the clock support.. Just antibiotics. A week later though he really started to improve.. He was finally able to go home last week.  Don't give up on your girl.. The fight is fierce, but it can be won.



i know she is being injected with antibiotics daily over and above the 24/7 IV drip. someone on another forum suggested "septi-serum" so i will ask the vet tomorrow about that and tamiflu opposed to what she's currently on.

i'm just clinging to the fact that we believe it was caught very early. the vet techs all seem optimistic with her. it's been a very tough two days for me. i don't know what i would do without her.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Make sure you wash everything your pup has touched in bleach--including bedding, toys, the floor, etc. Even her crate if she has one. You can never be too careful.


i bought an industrial sized bottle of clorox last night. i'm systematically washing all clothing and my own bedding/comforter/mattress pad. i intend on mopping the linoleum with bleach before she comes home and her bowls are soaking in bleach in the sink. i've yet to buy lysol, but i'm going to hit table tops, the bathroom, and car with it.

i've thrown out every one of her toys and all of her bedding. 

if you have any more advice or suggestions on something i've missed, please feel free. i need all the help i can get right now.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

You'll want to go over any areas in the yard where she has gone potty.. It can live in the environment and infect other dogs for over a year if not cleaned up. If it's freezing where you are, I'm not sure if you can bleach the yard just yet.. it may just freeze out there before doing it's job.. and Sun deactivates bleach.. You may have to wait for it to warm up and just not allow any person or animal in the area until then. Do pick up the poop though.

Bleach is very effective against parvo, but be sure to let it soak on there. 10 minutes is the contact time required for bleach... at the humane society, we do 20. Bleach everything you can. Even colored fabrics. Bleach won't wreck most color fast fabrics in one washing.. I have two sets of clothes (blue jeans, shoes, a blue jacket, a red jacket and a red shirt and a black shirt) that I wear to the humane society when I work there. I toss them in the washer with some bleach (in the bleach funnel thing.. not directly on to the clothes) every time I get home, so far no damage to any of it. We also bleach all of the blankets and towels at the humane society with no ill effects.. so IMO, it's better to take the chance on wrecking the fabric and killing the parvo, than not wrecking the fabric and not killing the parvo.

Bleach corrodes metal, so try not to use it on that.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My Grimm had parvo as a pup. I adopted him over a year ago when his first owners signed him over for treatment. He's a healthy 1 year old dog now

Dehydration can really take a toll on them, so it's great that he's on IV fluids.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i'm in florida so the weather is around 65 here currently. layla is an apartment dog so her time outside is limited to walks and whatnot. we've always picked up her poop and disposed of it in bins.

and i agree. i am showing no remorse with the bedding and whatnot. it's been soaking for a few hours now with probably TOO much bleach, but better safe than sorry. i'm going to let the cycle finish and then wash it with regular detergent and start the next load. anything, such as the couch and carpet, that isn't bleach safe will be lysol'd down. i plan on asking the vet about parvocide as well.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

That sounds good. If I can come up with something I think you've missed, I'll let you know. But so far I think you've got pretty much everything covered. I'd lysol the stuff that can't be washed a couple of times just to be safe too.

Good luck!! From the looks of it, I'm quite certain that she'll be better soon. You certainly did catch the parvo early, so fingers crossed.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you so much for the positive thoughts. i read mixed reviews about lysol & parvo. some say it works -- i mean hell, it kills hiv -- others say it doesn't but of course what pops up from searching for it are forums and yahooanswer.com pages. those aren't the most reputable sources.

we'll see. thanks again.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> thank you so much for the positive thoughts. i read mixed reviews about lysol & parvo. some say it works -- i mean hell, it kills hiv -- others say it doesn't but of course what pops up from searching for it are forums and yahooanswer.com pages. those aren't the most reputable sources.
> 
> we'll see. thanks again.


I believe I read on a thread here somewhere.. someone said they had contacted Lysol and asked if their product killed Canine Parvovirus and they had responded saying that it did. I wish I could find the thread now... You could always call the company yourself though I suppose..


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i've read that as well. but yes, i just may call the company or speak with the vet before i bring up the parvocide. it's probably 60 bucks and i hear it's not very good for humans either.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Tony! I have found an article on the Lysol website specifically saying that Lysol works on Canine Parvovirus. Here's the link: http://www.lysol.com/germ-information-center/resources/

Scroll all the way to the bottom and download the pdf file under the category "Reckitt Benckiser Professional". It's the 2nd file, "LYSOL® Microbiological Data Sheets". Then when you open the PDF file it's all the way at the bottom of page 46.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I personally have never had to deal with something like parvo with my dog (I have only had one dog and she was about a year old when we got her) but I worked at a vets and we have a few parvo puppies. I believe they all made it through it though. Its a tough illness but as long as you caught it early, and you keep her spirits and yours up then that can only help! Good luck, I hope your little one starts to feel better soon, for your sake and hers!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

lucidity said:


> Tony! I have found an article on the Lysol website specifically saying that Lysol works on Canine Parvovirus. Here's the link: http://www.lysol.com/germ-information-center/resources/
> 
> Scroll all the way to the bottom and download the pdf file under the category "Reckitt Benckiser Professional". It's the 2nd file, "LYSOL® Microbiological Data Sheets". Then when you open the PDF file it's all the way at the bottom of page 46.


is that a list of all the viruses lysol KILLS? or just viruses? all it says by canine parvo is that it's difficult to kill.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Tony! I have found an article on the Lysol website specifically saying that Lysol works on Canine Parvovirus. Here's the link: http://www.lysol.com/germ-information-center/resources/
> 
> Scroll all the way to the bottom and download the pdf file under the category "Reckitt Benckiser Professional". It's the 2nd file, "LYSOL® Microbiological Data Sheets". Then when you open the PDF file it's all the way at the bottom of page 46.


I don't see where it says that Lysol works on it? It looks like just a Glossary.. It's listed just as a Pathogenic Organism.. Where do you see it say that Lysol kills them? I can't find it..


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.medco-school.com/Supply/Product.asp?Leaf_Id=27261

that website, although it's selling lysol, states it works against parvo. looks fairly legit. i'll ask tomorrow.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> http://www.medco-school.com/Supply/Product.asp?Leaf_Id=27261
> 
> that website, although it's selling lysol, states it works against parvo. looks fairly legit. i'll ask tomorrow.


That is for "Lysol I.C." though.. I don't know what I.C. stands for?


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

from what i can gather, i think it's a lysol made specifically for hospitals, daycares, etc. i'm looking into where i can buy it.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

everything is so up in the air when it comes to parvo. i don't know what to do about my carpets/couch.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I assumed that it's a list of germs that Lysol kills... because it doesn't really make sense for them to list viruses/bacteria that it doesn't kill, right?

I dunno if this would work.. but you could rent one of those vacuum cleaners that use water (or if you already have one), pour some bleach into the cleaning solution... hopefully it doesn't break the vacuum cleaner =/


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

well i just went to walmart and bought "odoban" which apparently kills parvo. i also bought lysol disinfective. since i can't use bleach, i'm going to go to town with this stuff. i really have no other option at the moment.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that your dog is sick. Max had Parvo as a 4 month old pup and was on IVs etc. Luckily the Humane Society made arrangements with a vet clinic to care for him. I adopted him at 6 months of age and he is a happy healthy ball of energy with no side effects from his illness. He will be 3 in a couple of weeks and no health problems so far (knock on wood) other than a few minor allergies. Best of luck with your dog.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

aw that's great to hear! i'm glad max is still doing so well.  thank you so much for the positive words. it's much appreciated.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

My son's puppy got parvo and he had had his first shot already. But that doesn't protect them. They are protected after they have had all their shots. My son's dog survived but he had several relapses. Seemed better and then got worse again. It took about a week before he could come home. One other littermate also got parvo and that puppy died after several days. Its a terrible thing. Cooper looked like he was completely better the third day and came home and then had a relapse and was back in the vets. I paid the bill. I cost me $1,500.

You are protecting your home for other dogs. Once your dog has had parvo, he is protected against getting it. My vet said for three years but some vets say they never need another parvo shot. Still, I would get one after three years.

My son's puppy was in my yard and I live in a cold climate. They say parvo stays on the ground for three years - at least that is a number my vet told me -- but that does not count the months the virus is frozen. In Florida that means you will get rid of it quicker than I will, because the ground is frozen for maybe five months or more every year. I would not chance having an unprotected puppy here for a very long time.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

has the puppy been alright since?

i just called and spoke with the lady at the front desk. they are not open yet but she said layla is in high spirits and her tail was wagging. i'm hoping all goes well today.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

lucidity said:


> I dunno if this would work.. but you could rent one of those vacuum cleaners that use water (or if you already have one), pour some bleach into the cleaning solution... hopefully it doesn't break the vacuum cleaner =/



This will completely ruin the carpets (I know because I have done it  ) Maybe call some carpet cleaning places and see what they can do or add a cleaner without bleach in it. Like maybe lysol cleaner? although having a carpet cleaner myself alot of cleaners will wreck the machine (unless its a heavy duty one)


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I use OdoBan in my carpet cleaner all the time. It works great and makes the carpet smell WONDERFUL. I didn't know that it killed parvo though  where did you find that out?? That makes me really happy if it does  I can start spraying in my car then before I take my girls in it.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

well i just called the vet. they put a vet tech on the phone with me. she said layla is doing great, she seemed very happy about it. she said she's holding down food but she's still connected to an iv drip. she also said if everything goes as planned, she could probably go home tomorrow.

i feel like 60 lbs has just been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i just called up odoban -- their products do not kill parvo. i spoke with lysol and theirs do not either -- not even lysol IC (lysol sold to companies/business and it even says online it kills parvo).

i'm going to speak with the vet tonight about what to use on carpets/couches. i tested a small spot with a bleach mixture just now.

doh.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

Our vet said clean your hard surfaces. The only thing that will happen if you try to bleach your carpets is you will ruin your carpets. You can't bleach the bed mattress.

Just do what you can. Your dog will be fine. The only thing you cannot do is have another young puppy in your house. 

As I said, once your dog has recovered from Parvo - it can't get Parvo again. Both my son and I sort of did the hard surfaces. Washed the blankets and put them in the dryer. We did not go crazy. 

His dog is fine. If I got another dog in the next two or three years it would have to be one that has had its full set of vaccinations, because my property will not be definitely free of the virus for some years.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Bleach is the ONLY thing that kills parvo. They do make color safe bleaches that you can use on most fiber materials, though you'll have to check the bottle first. Also you don't need to use pure bleach, most vets recommend a 1/20 mixture of bleach with water, your vet can confirm the dilution they prefer. Besides cleaning your house don't forget to clean your yard. Yes that means spraying bleach on your grass which will kill it, but it is the only way to get rid of the virus.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

someone suggested speaking to my vet about virkon-s/roccal-d which is apparently BETTER than bleach for killing parvo. i may have to order it online. it comes in tablet form. 

we live in an apartment and have always picked up any poop. she only has pooped in one area so we know where to avoid.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better 4 totally seperate vets (One who I work for and 3 others I just asked) all agree that Parvo will not survive inside a house for more than a month at most. It can survive on grass for awhile (6 months to one year are the answers I got) but not on a non-organic environment.

I had two puppies I was fostering come down with Parvo a couple of days after they arrived. They were around 8 weeks old, both went to the vet, had IV fluids and antibiotics and came back after they stopped shedding the virus and were absolutely fine and went on to be adopted by a couple of great families.

One month after those puppies left I brought home my own puppies, AFTER talking with 2 vets who said it would be fine. In the meantime I bleached everything I could in the house (like was said, I left it to sit for 10 mins) and did a bit of diluted bleach on the grass where I knew the puppies had gone to the bathroom. My girls were 9 weeks and 8 weeks when I brought them home, two weeks apart, and both were absolutely fine. My one girl did get sick a few days after coming home but it was just a puppy cold. Of course I paniced and insisted on a parvo test (which is when I talked to two other vets, btw these were all vets from seperate practices), but it was negative, she was fine a couple of days later, and now she's 10 months old and doing great.

Do a good clean, bleach everything you can, then try not to worry. Parvo is scary, no doubt, but when treated it has an excellent cure rate for puppies over 8 weeks (under 8 weeks is sadly another story). It is also a hardy virus but in reality it is not as hard to get rid of as is often believed.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you so much for the great advice. i've learned my lesson with googling this disease. i know parvo is very very deadly but layla has done as well as anyone could hope for as of tonight. we caught it so early which was an absolute blessing. the vet nor i expected parvo until her first episode of diarrhea in his office.

i went and visited her again around 10 pm. the tech said she was a total chow hound and ate all of her food at around 5 and still had it down at 10. she was licking water off of my fingers and drank twice from her bowl while i was there.

i was afraid she was going to be very weak but the entire time i was there she was in great spirits. tail thumping into the cage wall and she was strong-arming me trying to get the heck out of there! she is off of IV fluids as of tonight. i looked at her chart and she has been clear of vomiting all day today, tonight and last night. she was chasing the napkin in my hand a tad playfully and lick attacked my face anytime i made raspberry noises at her (shes always loved it ).

i went and borrowed my mother's steam cleaner so i'm going to nuke the apartment/couch tonight before she gets home. i'm going to buy some roccol-d from the vet in case she has accidents at home. my min-pin is at my mother's for the next month as a safety precaution. so this far, everything seems to being going about as well as it possibly could.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I am SO happy to hear that she is starting to feel better. Parvo is super scary. It is fantastic that you caught it so early. Sending her tons of get well cuddles from Brom and Iorek.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you!

sadly, i called the vet today and apparently she had vomited this morning. she's back on IV/anti-nausea to be safe. i'm going to go in and find out more when the night crew comes in because i find them to be the most helpful. i'm trying not to worry but it's so hard. she's been so strong so i'm hoping she kicks this as soon as possible.

the vet quoted 3-5 days for recovery so i guess it was silly for me to get my hopes up on day 2.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> we live in an apartment and have always picked up any poop. she only has pooped in one area so we know where to avoid.


I wouldn't just avoid that area, I'd spray some bleach down just as a precaution. Other neighborhood dogs might use that area and then carry the virus to more areas. So please try the best you can to bleach anywhere outside she was.


p.s. Hope she gets better soon! Parvo is awful. Poor girl.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i've alerted my neighbor and the dog she normally plays with here but he is fully vaccinated. i walked around and sprayed bleach on feces that haven't been picked up and on the bottoms of our shoes.

i put signs up at our local dog park. i would tell my landlord, but chances are she wouldn't let me bring the dog back here or something ridiculous because she's a wench.

anyway, i'm leaving to the vet in about an our or two to visit her. hopefully tomorrow will be the lucky day.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2009)

One thing you may want to do when our puppy came down with parvo, is print out some signs stating that a dog in the area has parvo, and for people to make sure their dogs are up to date. We posted them along the route of where she routinely walked and pooped outside. Seeing what my little girl was going through, I couldn't bear the though of someone else needlessly going through the same thing.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

Zen said:


> One thing you may want to do when our puppy came down with parvo, is print out some signs stating that a dog in the area has parvo, and for people to make sure their dogs are up to date. We posted them along the route of where she routinely walked and pooped outside. Seeing what my little girl was going through, I couldn't bear the though of someone else needlessly going through the same thing.


i may anonymously post some signs on dog waste collector bins and whatnot. i agree with you. i don't think most people would be willing to go through it either.

i just got home from the vet again. she threw up today and she does not look very good. she just stood there the entire time i was there. her tail wagged once. she looks weak and disoriented. she kept nuzzling me; resting her head in my hands, in my chest, and on my shoulders. the vet said they have good days and bad days. she shouldn't have been fed last night and i personally believe that is what set her back. she's on IV with antibiotics and nutrition still. she has lost quite a bit of weight and she was lean to begin with. they said that puppies normally stay for 3-7 days and layla is only on day 3 so i should stop getting my hopes up.

i bought concentrated roccol-d from the vet. it's supposed to be better than bleach to kill parvo so i'm going to go over all furniture again. i'm trying to keep busy or else i just break down.

after seeing her tonight i can't think straight. my eyes tear up every 15 minutes. i feel so horrible for her and i don't know what to do.

there's a puppy that is 2 mos and going through parvo as well. she came in a day before layla. she had a relapse last night (same things as layla tonight) and is doing quite well today. i'm hoping layla follows suit.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh no =( Don't worry, she's only on day three, so I'd still keep my fingers crossed if I were you. Good luck!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> i've alerted my neighbor and the dog she normally plays with here but he is fully vaccinated. i walked around and sprayed bleach on feces that haven't been picked up and on the bottoms of our shoes.
> 
> i put signs up at our local dog park. i would tell my landlord, but chances are she wouldn't let me bring the dog back here or something ridiculous because she's a wench.
> 
> anyway, i'm leaving to the vet in about an our or two to visit her. hopefully tomorrow will be the lucky day.


Bleach won't work through feces. You can coat a turd with pure bleach and it won't do a thing.. the virus will still live inside and will still come to the surface once the bleach is gone. It -must- be picked up and then the ground bleached.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

It's only day 3. Maybe tomorrow she will start feeling better. My thoughts are with you and Layla.


----------



## Axella (Feb 6, 2010)

My dog Bella had parvo november 2008
i went outside to feed her and she wasnt jumping on me or eating at all
i brought her in the house and she layed there, her tail was still wagging and she still licked me
she vomited the same mucusy watery stuff.
and it was 6 times when i finally said "we're going to the ER"
we drove her an hour to this 24 hour emergency room where we sat in the waiting room for at least 10 minutes.
The vet came in and she vomited again, i layed in the floor with her the whole time, and she was still wagging her tail.
They didnt tell us right away, first they put things with bleach soaked paper towels in front of both doors for peoples shoes, and i was FREAKING OUT
We left her there for her treatment, but had to go get her the next day and take her to our family vet.. she then stayed there for about 4 days.. and each day theyd call and tell us if she eating - we could not afford a blood tranfusion wich is usually what they do.. instead we did the course of iv antibiotics.. and she survived astonishingly.. 
it just depends how soon you catch it, and how small the dog is, the age.. many things factor into this. 
Wash your floors with bleach water, and they have some kind of treatment for your yard, we never found that.
But Bella is also an 80 lb rot/wolf/german shepherd mix.
i just thought id tell my story and try to help a bit.
My vet never gave me anything to sanitize my house with and i have 4 other dogs.. so i am kind of upset about that now.
But hopefully hearing bella's story will make you feel better hun..
when she gets home you will have to have antibiotics and i think they still had a catheter in bellas leg when we took her home..
but when you do get her home, make sure she eats those - like 100% sure she took them.
you and your little girl are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

i haven't had any experience, and have no help that I can post in a comment. But I am praying for you and your girl. Keep us posted


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

How is she doing?? You haven't posted for two days


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

lol, i'm sorry. the past few days have been a whirlwind. she was not doing very well and i've been in an utter zombified state. (sick myself, worried, drained, depressed.) thank you all again for the kind words. 

here's an update as of today (feb 6)

so i went to the vet twice today. once around 12 pm and around 7 pm. stayed about 1.5 hrs each time.

the first visit, layla was looking better. she's more alert but still very weak and sleepy. she apparently had vomited around 5 am that morning (i think?) but had not had any blowouts that day thus far. after greeting us, she laid back down and took a pretty peaceful nap. she would occasionally open her eyes and look at us and would fall back asleep.

the second time, she had still not vomited that day. they were saying she would most likely be tried on an I/D bland diet later tonight to see if she could hold it down. we were so happy. within 10 minutes of seeing her, she vomited for the first time today. pretty horrible thing to witness. anyway, she was cleaned up. she was standing and seemed in good spirits after having thrown up. i was blowing raspberries at her because it's something she's always liked (i don't know why) and proceeded to wag her tail SO hard and was wriggling around and shoving her head into me. i'm glad she was cheered up. we left around 9 and she had not thrown up again the last time we spoke to the vet (around 11.)

if all goes well, she'll be tried on food tomorrow if the vet gives the go. they said she's doing well and wags her tail every time they go in to check on her. trying to be optimistic and she's slowly improving. i miss her so much and i just want her home so i can spoil and pamper her.

my house is so quiet.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

((((hugs)))) We'll help you stay strong. Keep us posted. And know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you so much. it means so much right now. i'm hoping for a speedy recovery within the next day or two so she can come home and we can all decompress. so stressed.

she's been the light of my life for the past 4 months. i miss having both my pups here so much.


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

I feel for you. It is such a helpless feeling when your dog is sick. Sending good thoughts your way. I hope that your girl is home healthy with you soon.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

to clean, i would look for things that say right in black and white that they kill parvo. here are some things you might want to look at-


http://www.lyndist.com/disinfectants.html

that site is a list of disinfectants that are registered with the EPA. the first one listed on there says IT KILLS PARVO. you can also purchase it online and it tells you how to use it. and some of them even say on there theyre safe for use on furnature and the likes.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

my house is spotless. all toys and bedding thrown out. all sheets, comforters, and mattress pad were bleached and soaked in it over night. the floors were steam cleaned and gone over with roccal-d spray. hardfloors wre bleach-mopped and sprayed with roccal-d. the couch was saturated in roccal-d and steamed. all dishes were soaked in bleach and then washed twice. i don't think there's anything else we can do. shoes were bleached and all feces were picked up and the area was sprayed.

anyway, home from the vet just now. got there at 2 it is now 4. doh.

she had soft, unformed stool this morning (not parvo diarrhea, though). apparently layla did vomit once very early this morning but instead of doing it on all her blankets, she did it in the corner and proceeded it cover it with a towel so she didn't have to lay in it. crazy dogs. the vet also said she is not as lethargic and weak as before.

when i got there, she immediately stood to greet us with her tail wagging. she was very attentive with eyes fully open. she was in very good spirits and i feel as if she's returning to her old self. she is constantly watching the cats eat (she's in the cat ward where it's quiet) and perks up SO quickly anytime she hears a bag open assuming it's food. they took her off of the IV while we were there and will be giving her SQ fluids and seeing how she does. hopefully she'll be able to eat soon, but they're waiting to make sure her GI system rests a bit more.

we'll be going back tonight around 9pm to see how she's doing.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your puppy  poor little thing.

Do you mind if I ask you a few questions? Was your puppy on its second set of shots? third set? ( I ask because the rabies is usually given here with the third set) And she still contracted parvo? And also was she starting to go out places or was it picked up in your yard (or do you even have any idea where it came from?)

I just ask because we have a 13 week old puppy who just had her first set of shots. She wasnt vacinated at all from her previous owners ( I was worried about her as when I picked her up the lady put her down on the side walk so I could see her) I have been keeping our other dog home as well because I am terrified of parvo (especially after reading what your poor pup is going through) I will be keeping her in until well after the third round now for sure (we do go out in our yard though, I hope that is safe) But you would have thought that if she had some shots (1 and 2) she would have protection


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

misty073 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your puppy  poor little thing.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask you a few questions? Was your puppy on its second set of shots? third set? ( I ask because the rabies is usually given here with the third set) And she still contracted parvo? And also was she starting to go out places or was it picked up in your yard (or do you even have any idea where it came from?)
> 
> I just ask because we have a 13 week old puppy who just had her first set of shots. She wasnt vacinated at all from her previous owners ( I was worried about her as when I picked her up the lady put her down on the side walk so I could see her) I have been keeping our other dog home as well because I am terrified of parvo (especially after reading what your poor pup is going through) I will be keeping her in until well after the third round now for sure (we do go out in our yard though, I hope that is safe) But you would have thought that if she had some shots (1 and 2) she would have protection


layla was given her first DHLPP (something like that) shot by her breeder. i went to a value vet for a discount shots 2 days before she came down with parvo. she has only had two shots and the lady at the value vet (i'm a broke college student, lord only knows how i'm going to even afford this parvo treatment alone) told me that was all she needed -- she was obviously wrong to begin with, but i intended on getting another one down the road. she was given bordatella, rabies, a DHLPP combo, distemper, etc. at her latest value vet visit. so yes, she was on her second shot.

i was casually talking to the vet tech and she said they need 3 vaccines and a *YEARLY *booster for parvo, just like rabies. she said she even gives her dog two yearly (like bordatella) to be safe. i wouldn't do that for fear of over-vaccination, but it's something to think about. i did not know parvo boosters were needed yearly.

i believe layla contracted parvo a few weeks before her latest shot. i called up another vet for a second opinion and she said that the parvo virus incubates 5-7 days before "unleashing" so she had it before the shot. some dogs can come into contact with parvo and don't become infected but shots also weaken their immune systems so it's hard to figure out where and how and why she got it exactly. 

i'm from a small town without dog parks etc so i've never experienced parvo or anything of the like -- there weren't many opportunities to socialize animals. i had no idea what it was until a little before i got layla. i moved to orlando recently so the bigger the town, the more dogs, the higher the risk.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks  I didnt know parvo was yearly either...although I did know there were yearly boosters, we just havent done them because we are not at the yearly mark with our one dog and our other dog we had previously was sent his yearly reminder 1 week after he passed away  that was hard when I checked the mail and the notice came. I am not sure I will be doing yearly boosters though I am worried about over vacinating as well. I will be talking to our new vet about that and doing some research.

we moved to a smaller city (although I was aware of the risks of parvo before) but there are still alot of dogs her...Where I walk my dog now there are usually 3-4 other people walking dogs on any given weekday morn...so I wont be going there for a while....My JRT is missing her park walks I think, and it will be another 2.5 months minimum before we can go again  but better safe than sorry.


I am sorry you have to go through this with your pup, and yes unexpected vet bills are hard. We had a $700 bill for out cat last fall, 2 months after we made a major move to a new city, because my husband was laid off from his previous job...and one month before christmas (we have 4 kids).

I hope you get some good news today when you go back


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

tonisaysss said:


> layla was given her first DHLPP (something like that) shot by her breeder. i went to a value vet for a discount shots 2 days before she came down with parvo. she has only had two shots and the lady at the value vet (i'm a broke college student, lord only knows how i'm going to even afford this parvo treatment alone) told me that was all she needed -- she was obviously wrong to begin with, but i intended on getting another one down the road. she was given bordatella, rabies, a DHLPP combo, distemper, etc. at her latest value vet visit. so yes, she was on her second shot.
> 
> i was casually talking to the vet tech and she said they need 3 vaccines and a *YEARLY *booster for parvo, just like rabies. she said she even gives her dog two yearly (like bordatella) to be safe. i wouldn't do that for fear of over-vaccination, but it's something to think about. i did not know parvo boosters were needed yearly.
> 
> i believe layla contracted parvo a few weeks before her latest shot. i called up another vet for a second opinion and she said that the parvo virus incubates 5-7 days before "unleashing" so she had it before the shot. some dogs can come into contact with parvo and don't become infected but shots also weaken their immune systems so it's hard to figure out where and how and why she got it exactly.


Ummm, I don't what that tech was talking about but the info you were given is not quite correct. There are two versions of the dhpp. One is good for a year and one is good for three years. There is never any cause to give the vaccine twice yearly, that's just ridiculous. I've worked for vets with varying ways of doing the vaccines. One vet did the one year version for puppies and then when it was time to be boostered would give the three year vaccine and then booster every three years. Another vet gives the 3 year vaccine to start, which is what I did for my girls. You could continue to use the one year vaccine but it's really not necessary and I don't know any vets personally who do that.

I'm personally always a bit wary of vaccines given by breeders. Some do it correctly but a lot don't understand keeping the vaccines properly refrigerated, which makes them useless. The general recommendation by the vaccine companies to make sure the vax is effective is 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks. The reason is that maternal antibodies can interfere with the the first and second vaccines so that they don't give the full immunity, by the third you can be assured that the maternal antibodies are gone and full immunity has been achieved.

Also, you can't let to much time elapse between the vaccines or you need to start over again. It sounds like your pup got her first vaccine at 8 weeks and the next at 6 months? That's really to far apart to say that 2nd would have given full immunity. You can get away with only two vaccines (an initial and a booster 2-4 weeks later) when the dog is over 6 months at the time of the first vaccine, but they still need that initial vax and the booster.

I'd be worried about where that tech is getting her info and what vet would allow a dog to be vaccinated twice a year for parvo. I have NEVER heard of that before and I am a vet tech. I've worked for all sorts of doctors, from very traditional to very holistic and even the idea of a twice yearly parvo has never come up. I'd want to talk to the vet and get their opinion. I'm hoping the tech just didn't know what she was talking about and the vet doesn't support twice yearly parvo vaccines.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My dog (the older one) had her 1st set of shots from the breeder at 7 weeks and we got her at 5 months she had not had any more. I didnt know where to start with her shots (I even posted her asking about it...I think thats how I found this site  ) anyways I contacted a quite a few vets and the majority of them said to do the second and third set...dont start over. One or two said to start over, but we didnt.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

misty073 said:


> My dog (the older one) had her 1st set of shots from the breeder at 7 weeks and we got her at 5 months she had not had any more. I didnt know where to start with her shots (I even posted her asking about it...I think thats how I found this site  ) anyways I contacted a quite a few vets and the majority of them said to do the second and third set...dont start over. One or two said to start over, but we didnt.


5 months means the second shot would come after the 6 month mark, which is the point when only two shots are necessary so I'm not surprised that a lot of vets said only do two . But, notice none of the vets said she only needed one shot. That's what the OP seemed to have been told, that one at 8 weeks and one at 6 months was good enough. That obviously doesn't work. One at 8 weeks, then one at 6 months and one at 7 months would work though . The most recommended still is 8, 12, 16 weeks, to get them safe as quickly and safely as possible.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a 6 month male yellow lab that exhibited the same behavoir. Went from fine to vomiting in one afternoon, I put him to bed early that night figuring it was something he ate or drank in the yard. Got him up the next morning and he eas very slow to rise and when I offered him water he stuck his foot in the bowl and turned it over. I took him straight to the vet and he got the usual treatment. He lived to be 14  although he was on a lifelong prednazone regimen due to flea allergy. I reascued him from people that shouldnt have a dog. talked them out of the dog but they were not looking to get rid of him. He was chained to the back part of the yard with a very small house to get in and was infested with fleas. His backside from midback all the way down his tail was completely raw from itching. He survived those people, the fleas, and parvo and was one of the best dogs I ever had. I also lost a 1 year old female beagle to parvo many moons ago when little was know about it and its treatment. She was in very late stages when it was discovered though. She went from being perceived as fine to pooing blood with her last movement being in the car on the way to the vet at 100mph. The best I can describe it was the smell of death. Never smelled any like it before and havent since. She passed on less than 12 hours after arriving at the vet.

From the sounds of things you caught it early so her chances of survival are good so long as she was in good health before the onset.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Xie said:


> 5 months means the second shot would come after the 6 month mark, which is the point when only two shots are necessary so I'm not surprised that a lot of vets said only do two . But, notice none of the vets said she only needed one shot. That's what the OP seemed to have been told, that one at 8 weeks and one at 6 months was good enough. That obviously doesn't work. One at 8 weeks, then one at 6 months and one at 7 months would work though . The most recommended still is 8, 12, 16 weeks, to get them safe as quickly and safely as possible.


Ah that make sense then  Now with our second puppy we are doing 13, 17 and 21 weeks.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you all for the responses. layla was vaccinated by her breeder and dewormed at 6 wks by the humane society; they were not self-administered. the woman at value vet told me she was done after this second one. i'm not knowledgeable when it comes to shots but i will definitely be going over and making a vaccination schedule with the vet before layla leaves. 

thank you robrowe -- the fact that your pup lived a long, healthy life after a parvo experience is very reassuring. you read online about how parvo pups are 'weak and sickly' yet you hear real life experiences about dogs living long and normal lives. google will be the death of me. i should stop looking stuff up. 


i just spent like 2 and a half hours with her for the second time today. she slept very soundly 3/4 of the time so i was thankful she was resting. she had a soft e-collar on because i guess she's finally realized she has an IV and she kept licking it. i'm taking it as a good sign because before i think she was too delirious to mess with it. when we got there, she was up and trying to strong-arm past us to get out of the cage. she still perks up anytime she hears a bag open, so i think she's convinced herself she's VERY ready for food.

anyway, i left at 10:30 PM and she had not vomited since early that morning. she's still on a very slow IV drip. anyway, just wanted to update. things are returning to normal slowly but surely. hopefully she'll be home within a day or two.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

also, for those who have experienced parvo, are dogs REALLY immune to it after overcoming it? i've read online a billion times that they are, but i never want to experience this again so i'm curious. i'll be asking my vet but i'd like to know other opinions.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> also, for those who have experienced parvo, are dogs REALLY immune to it after overcoming it? i've read online a billion times that they are, but i never want to experience this again so i'm curious. i'll be asking my vet but i'd like to know other opinions.


She should be. Just like us, when dogs get sick with something, their immune system creates antibodies to seek out and kill the virus.. Those antibodies are then saved and remembered, so if she ever comes into contact with a parvo virus again, those antibodies can just take care of it. There are other strains of parvo though. CPV-2b is the most common one, and the one that we currently vaccinate against. CPV-2c is becoming more common though.. and there is no vaccine for that yet. I believe Nessa's Callahan had that strain.  

Also, your girl had contracted parvo previous to the last set of shots the vet gave her. It takes about 5 days from infection to start showing symptoms. So, the shot the vet gave her didn't have a chance to protect her at all.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> She should be. Just like us, when dogs get sick with something, their immune system creates antibodies to seek out and kill the virus.. Those antibodies are then saved and remembered, so if she ever comes into contact with a parvo virus again, those antibodies can just take care of it. There are other strains of parvo though. CPV-2b is the most common one, and the one that we currently vaccinate against. CPV-2c is becoming more common though.. and there is no vaccine for that yet. I believe Nessa's Callahan had that strain.


CPV-2b and CPV-2c are 99% similar genetically and it has been proven in studies that the regular parvo vaccine works just as well on both of them. Read the last post in the Parvo Alert thread stickied at the top of this forum for more information.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i've heard that the vaccine has a great chance to ward off the other ugly strains of parvo. i'm going to talk to the vet regarding what i should do with shots after this. it's obviously going to be a little while so her immune system can recover after going through this. 

i would like to have her vaccinated as a safety precaution but i'm scared all together simply because of the coincidence of her coming down with parvo right after the shot even though there's no connection. we'll see. thanks all.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Vaccination depresses the immune system for several weeks. I DO know of instances where puppies have developed the disease after vaccination, but it is not common.

If it were my puppy, I would do a blood titer in about 30 days to test for Parvo immunity. If the titer says she is good, I would not ever vaccinate her against it again.


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your pup is sick. Maya and I are sending lots of hugs and good wishes your way. Hope you post an update soon!


----------



## GreyWolf11 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just recently rescued an 8 week old pup which tested positive for parvo. We caught it early which greatly reduced the noticeable effects of this illness. He was quickly administered medication. As I said, his symptoms were minimal because we were able to catch it early on. Consistent supervision and health monitoring are vital for the first 4 months of a canine. Furthermore, the one good thing is that once your pup contracts parvo and beats it his/her body is now completely immune for life  Were winding down on the meds and are awaiting a final stool test to see if the parvo has been depleted. If not, one more round is administered and that should take care of it. Even sick, our pup is a happy funloving boy. I suggest puppy vitamins for all growing pups especially with health issues but always ask a doctor to be sure your not doubling up on anything he/she is already getting. Your dog is your baby. keep an eye on him and monitor his health and behavior in order to catch health issues before they become potentially harmful.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

GreyWolf11 said:


> I just recently rescued an 8 week old pup which tested positive for parvo. We caught it early which greatly reduced the noticeable effects of this illness. He was quickly administered medication. As I said, his symptoms were minimal because we were able to catch it early on. Consistent supervision and health monitoring are vital for the first 4 months of a canine. Furthermore, the one good thing is that once your pup contracts parvo and beats it his/her body is now completely immune for life  Were winding down on the meds and are awaiting a final stool test to see if the parvo has been depleted. If not, one more round is administered and that should take care of it. Even sick, our pup is a happy funloving boy. I suggest puppy vitamins for all growing pups especially with health issues but always ask a doctor to be sure your not doubling up on anything he/she is already getting. Your dog is your baby. keep an eye on him and monitor his health and behavior in order to catch health issues before they become potentially harmful.


yes, we caught layla's case before she even experienced diarrhea and very early as well. she was perfectly fine earlier during the day that she was diagnosed. as far as i know, she did not experience bloody/extreme diarrhea. her stool is soft as of now -- no parvo diarrhea. 


layla will be given antibiotics and anti-nausea medication when sent home.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

and thank you redyre. a titre is a great way to test immunity. i intend on having a CBC done on her to make sure everything is just right.

thank you all for the responses as well.

the last time layla has vomited was early feb 7 morning. it's now 9 pm on feb 8. she was fed around 12 pm today at the vet (a bland canned I/D food) and is doing very well. she finally has some carbs in her system so she was going INSANE, was hyper, licking us, wouldn't lay down, was trying to push past us, and was wagging like crazy. she was even chewing on my boyfriend's hands. we were under the impression that she could go home today so we stayed from 4 PM to 7 PM (doh!) and were told tomorrow would be the day if she holds everything down. she's still on a very slight IV drip because she's being weened on to food and they don't want to get ahead of themselves and give her full access to water yet. they gave me a syringe full of water so i let her lap some up out of my hand to wet her mouth a bit. she was resting when we left so we're hoping all goes well.

i tried to see my current charges w/ the vet and my bill is apparently 1,200$ and i've only put down 140$ (all i had) so hopefully i can remind them of the 500$ estimate tomorrow and they can cut me some slack because i'm a student. (doh, again!)


ugh, i'm so happy things are looking better. layla is my miracle money pit.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

That's GREAT news!  I hope you get to bring her home tomorrow.

Vet charges can be HORRIBLY expensive.  Cadence fell sick when he was about 3.5 months old--he kept vomiting, non stop, for about an hour... and it was about 9pm so I had to bring him to the e-vet... One X-ray, a shot, and some medication later... I was $400 in the red. Sigh. I just charged everything to my credit card and tried not to think about it. The best part was... there wasn't even anything wrong with him!

After that I immediately got an insurance plan. It only costs me about $18 per month, much less than the $400 I'd paid. =/ You should look into that. Puppies have a tendency to fall sick, get into accidents, and ingest random things. Sigh.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

tonisaysss said:


> i tried to see my current charges w/ the vet and my bill is apparently 1,200$ and i've only put down 140$ (all i had) so hopefully i can remind them of the 500$ estimate tomorrow and they can cut me some slack because i'm a student. (doh, again!)


 Wow you are lucky they are doing this for you. When Max got sick in Nov it was $700 over a few days (200 the first and then another 400 the next and then 100 the next) I was given an estimate but with us just doing a major move and my husband finally working again after being laid off this was a huge amount we just didnt have. The vet gave us the option of either paying the bill or signing the cat over to them and they would fix him and turn him over to the SPCA I was devastated, I left him there after talking to my husband who said we didnt have anymore money (this was after the first two hundred) he left the house came up with the money (they wanted a deposit of 500 more before they would even do the surgery with out him being signed over) and never even told me he did it, I found out when the vet called and said he was doing good. They did allow him to come home that night and I brought him in the wed, thur and friday morning to have his bladder expressed at no charge...so they did help me out financially after the fact


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been following this thread from the beginning and just wanted to say I'm so happy she's doing better and you're getting to bring her home soon! As for your bill, oy vey, I hope their $500 estimate is what they'll end up charging you. If not, hopefully they'll let you set up a payment plan or something.

Good luck!


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm so glad that Layla is doing well! Parvo is very expensive to treat. Maybe they will allow you to make payments. Best of luck.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

misty073 said:


> Wow you are lucky they are doing this for you. When Max got sick in Nov it was $700 over a few days (200 the first and then another 400 the next and then 100 the next) I was given an estimate but with us just doing a major move and my husband finally working again after being laid off this was a huge amount we just didnt have. The vet gave us the option of either paying the bill or signing the cat over to them and they would fix him and turn him over to the SPCA I was devastated, I left him there after talking to my husband who said we didnt have anymore money (this was after the first two hundred) he left the house came up with the money (they wanted a deposit of 500 more before they would even do the surgery with out him being signed over) and never even told me he did it, I found out when the vet called and said he was doing good. They did allow him to come home that night and I brought him in the wed, thur and friday morning to have his bladder expressed at no charge...so they did help me out financially after the fact


wow. my heart dropped as a i read "give the money or sign him over to give to the spca." i'm terribly sorry that you were stuck in such a hard place like that. 

i've always hated vets until this. i was speaking to a guy who has a kitten with severe diabetes and he could not afford testing/etc and she got very bad so he HAD to bring her in because she wouldn't eat -- they have been keeping her for 4 days with meds to stabilize her free of charge. i'm just so genuinely impressed with the vet/staff thus far. i'm really hoping they do follow through and give me a break because i'm going to be RUINED (will probably have to get a job and take time off school) financially for months if i have to pay a full $1200+.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

just spoke to the vet (10 am feb 9) and he said she's doing great. no vomit, no nothing. the doctor is going to go over her and make sure all is well and she will very likely be home tonight.

i miss her so much! thank goodness.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

crossing my fingers for you that today is the day!


----------



## woofie (Dec 29, 2009)

So happy to hear that she may be well enough to come home today. I have my fingers (and paws) crossed for a continued speedy recovery!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

well i'm allowed to go pick her up at 6 tonight. (less than 2 hrs away!)

i'm a little upset about how the billing worked out. i suppose i'd welcome any financial hit simply because they made her better, but still. i ended up being charged 1,055$ instead of my originally quoted 500-600$ for this. i explained my situation (i'm 19 and currently an unemployed student) and they didn't cut me any slack even after i was NOT approved for carecredit. sigh. she even still have to go back for panacur wormer. 

oh well. i went and visited her and she was literally climbing the walls. she's FULL of energy and i'm going to have a heck of a time making her stay calm when we get home. i went out and bought her new toys because i threw out all old ones.

just going to be happy to have her home if anything. thank you all.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

with a vet its different than say if you hired a contractor and they quoted you 400 to do a job. The vet will give an estimate as to how much they think it will cost but you are still liable for the rest. Even though its a big shock when its double what they said 

We took Maggie to the vets in Oct because I thought she had a tick between the pads of her feet. I called (different vet than we later went to with Max) and they said they do free tick removal bring her right in. So we did and they took her in the back, coned her and muzzled her (she doesnt like her feet being touched)the assistants brought her back out and said she had some sort of a growth between her toes and we would have to bring her back to see the vet the next day. So we did and he came in ran his hands down her back said she looked great, they weighed her and then said that rather than him upsetting her he would like to take her in the back and shave between the pads, rather than trying to look and then having to shave it after. I said OK and off they went. Not even 5 min later he comes back and says good news its just a burr...but it looks a little infected so we are bandaging it up for you and will send you with some antibiotics. I thought great, minor thing...the total bill was $160...I was not impressed at all. (the walk though the door visit alone was only $55) They said I had to come back in three days to get the bandage off...I asked why I couldnt take it off my self and they said because they wanted to make sure the infection was ok. Then they realized it was a long weekend and they closed sat and tue would have been too long for the bandage to stay on so they said to take it off oursselves.

When the bandage came off there wasnt even a red spot where the burr was  We paid 55 to walk through the door, 30 to shave her foot, 30 to bandage it 22 for antibiotics and 8 for a cone (that we already had one at home) plus tax. I crazily assumed that the 55 vet visit would have covered something other than walking through the door, when I called to question and complain they said that was for the exam they did???? I said the running his hands down her back...they said they must have done the exam in the back...there was no way they could examine her and shave her foot and remove the burr in the barley 5 min they were gone. And $30 for a bandage???? for a foot that three days later didnt have a red mark????

anyways we were not impressed...and when I called them and asked how much a spay would have been they said 200. So I said for an extra 40 you would have put her under, opened her up, spayed her and stitched her back up and kept her all day under care to make sure she was ok???? Needless to say we never went back.


Sorry I just rambled on about our bad vet experience LOL I am glad your puppy is ok and gets to come home tonight


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL @ your spay comment. 

it's truly a shame that some vets just tack it on after you make them well aware you can't afford menial extras. it costs more for my dog to go to the doctor than me! people wonder why some dogs go unchecked and unhealthy... it's so unaffordable. i would love to get her insurance but i just can't do it right now. i don't even have insurance myself! it's so ridiculous. 

anyway, i guess i should be thankful. most vets won't even TREAT parvo and just suggest putting the dog down, sadly. layla made it through and is brimming with energy a week after arriving. thank goodness.

i can understand the extra fees and even look past the 1000$ bill. but NO payment plans? not a fan.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My vet that treated Max said that they dont do payment plans because most of the time they are out that money. If someone racks up a bill and then collects their pet they have no way of making sure they come back...alot of people would just not go back and find another vet.

I do understand why alot of the stuff with the vets cost so much compared to us (we have a good healthcare system here so it costs way more to go to the vets) but we just moved from one city to another in the same province and I got my first dogs shots for $30 each set and she was spayed for 125 pain med and tatoo included. Now we move 4 hours away and the shots are $70 each set (puppy shots) and 200 to spay (And I didnt even ask if that had tattoo and pain meds included) I have found a vet that I like here (finally) that is 15 min out of town and she is 20 cheaper on shots, than all the vets I called here and 15 cheaper for just an exam than all the other vets, spaying is 50 cheaper (I have not been going long enough to see if I will trust her for that yet) but for shots I am saving $60 or more (after adding on rabies)

And its my understanding (as told by the vet who did the burr thing) that they charge more for petty stuff so they can offset some of the spaying and neutering costs which actually cost way more than they charge.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Just another parvo support comment. Last year we fostered an entire litter of 5 pups, all positive for parvo, and every one made it! They were NOT caught early and it was a definitely struggle with a lot of ups and downs, but every one lived and were adopted quickly. My parents dog also had parvo and spent a MONTH in the hospital- and they did not catch it early. He is 20 years old and still alive.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

well i just got home. she's going NUTS. she was SO excited. she seriously laid down on my bed and just wriggled around on her back for 10 minutes. she's already gone out to pee once. 

i was given clavamox (amoxicillin), antirobe, famotidine, and a liquid mixture containing, barium, albon, and toxiban. 

i was given cans, medication, and a 3-day treatment of panacur. the vet tech that quoted me the 600$ price actually lowered my 1200$ bill to $713 so everything is going great except layla is freaking me out and being too hyper!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

That is one AWESOME vet tech!!  

Good to hear that Layla's fine now. See, it's because we were all rooting for her too. lol!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

lucidity said:


> That is one AWESOME vet tech!!


I agree  that was really nice of them. And I am glad she is home and doing good!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

tonisaysss said:


> LOL @ your spay comment.
> 
> it's truly a shame that some vets just tack it on after you make them well aware you can't afford menial extras. it costs more for my dog to go to the doctor than me! people wonder why some dogs go unchecked and unhealthy... it's so unaffordable. i would love to get her insurance but i just can't do it right now. i don't even have insurance myself! it's so ridiculous.


Amen to that... It costs me $20 to see the doctor. It costs me $37 for Zoey or Maggie to see the vet. :-/

Glad Layla is home btw  Give her some extra hugs for us!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

she's already being a total butthead and biting my hands as i walk by and chewing on chair legs. 

she just took a cat nap on the couch too. all is good here. thank you all so much for the support through this. we can finally breathe now but it's been so hard.


----------

